# warts ? on ross



## canvas6 (Dec 27, 2011)

Shot a few ross's here in utah today and one had some crazt nasty warts ,I was woundering why they get them and dose it have anything to do with age ?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Old timer he is $$$ taxidermist bill for you


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

yes the more warts...the older the bird. shot one almost 21 years old last year, yes it was banded


----------



## Rainmakers (Jun 13, 2007)

Did you shoot him off his bar stool?


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

Age has some to do with the warts, but males usually have more as it deals with mating.......


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.drundel.com/hunt/dove10/02.2 ... G_2800.jpg


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

pintail09 said:


> Age has some to do with the warts, but males usually have more as it deals with mating.......


 :rollin:

Doctor said the same thing the other day. :wink:


----------



## canvas6 (Dec 27, 2011)

Drundel said:


> http://www.drundel.com/hunt/dove10/02.24.11/IMG_2800.jpg


Ok that is nasty , I wounder what he told his gf :lol:


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Thats why we use condoms or hope that you have a drug plan.


----------

